

Single line of code cause of London air traffic chaos - wr1472
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-30463551

======
emgram769
it usually is the smaller things that get overlooked. doesn't surprise me

------
bjornlouser
abort(); // TODO: make sure this doesn't get into production

------
rdlecler1
while(planes); { ... }

